# 2n+1 Formula question.



## RTG717 (Sep 4, 2019)

Have been looking around on HRD's website and haven't seen a clear answer. So the town I'm in say they want to hire 4 candidates. So by the formula, they would get to 9. I'm sitting as the 8th score, but with ties and veterans, as well as the one 402A I'm ranked 15th. Would a card be sent to me or SOL?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Keep in mind many of the top few people are the 403b's that are on every list. You'll likely be reached. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RTBeast (Aug 26, 2017)

Good question, also curious to how it works


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

I could be wrong but I was under the impression that the 2n+1 formula applied to candidates that "were willing to accept appointment". 
I understood that to mean that if the 403b's dont sign the certification, they wouldn't be factored in to the 2n+1 formula. Which means they'd definitely get to you.


----------

